

You've seen Amsterdam and Copenhagen, now check out Groningen - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/bikes/youve-seen-amsterdam-and-copenhagen-now-check-out-groningen-where-50-trips-are-done-bike.html

======
narwally
Here's a great talk on dutch street design for those interested.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0GA901oGe4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0GA901oGe4)

